# I'm kinda stuck on finding stuff to do.



## Sawngo (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm kinda stuck on finding stuff to do. I've visited every location on the Map and made sure to talk to all my Contacts that are in my Campsite. None of them need me to bring them anything. Seems like nothing left besides catching fish and hunting bugs. Is this possibly the endgame of the current version?

I'm also reading posts from other players that they've reached Level 20+! Can somebody teach me how that is possible? Thank You in advance for any help!


----------



## Xme (Nov 23, 2017)

I go back and talk to people in my camp while I wait for more requests. Sometimes some of them at camp ask for something. Then sometimes I just put my phone down and wait for a while.


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm at level 20 and I started 2 days ago lol. Building amenities levels you up quite a bit early on, so I'd suggest you try to build some asap. Also the more you level up the more villagers you'll be able to encounter, so you'll have more stuff to do then. It's not a game that you can play constantly, I just check up on it every hour or so lol


----------



## kayleee (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m level 45 and I still find stuff to do you just have to keep fulfilling requests


----------

